# 1967 GTO battery hold down



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

I am wanting to have the correct battery hold down in my 67 GTO. Some of the pictures I see have the bracket that runs across the top of the battery and then the rod that runs down the front of the battery and attaches to the battery tray. Then some have the claw type hold down that just clamps the battery at the bottom of the tray with one bolt. Which is the correct battery hold down system for the 67 GTO??
thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The '67 GTO's I've owned just had a stamped steel tab bolted to the edge of the battery tray. At the time, I ordered multiple battery trays & tabs from the local dealer as they fit multiple years. The Plasticoated looped end rod across the top of the battery is something I've only had our XJ Cherokees & Dodge trucks.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

alanmay0 said:


> I am wanting to have the correct battery hold down in my 67 GTO. Some of the pictures I see have the bracket that runs across the top of the battery and then the rod that runs down the front of the battery and attaches to the battery tray. Then some have the claw type hold down that just clamps the battery at the bottom of the tray with one bolt. Which is the correct battery hold down system for the 67 GTO??
> thanks


The battery locks into back of the tray and the claw type with one bolt at the front.
Ames carries the tray, bolt and hold down.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not sure how into details your going but early 67's used the top strap and long bolt type hold down.
Not sure of the exact transition point of the later bottom hold down referred to above.
Both are avail; from all major Pontiac parts suppliers.


----------



## Frank R (Nov 25, 2016)

Later production 67 radiator supports don't have a threaded hole to hold the early battery hold down clamp.


----------



## mgrablin (Sep 23, 2014)

alanmay0 said:


> I am wanting to have the correct battery hold down in my 67 GTO. Some of the pictures I see have the bracket that runs across the top of the battery and then the rod that runs down the front of the battery and attaches to the battery tray. Then some have the claw type hold down that just clamps the battery at the bottom of the tray with one bolt. Which is the correct battery hold down system for the 67 GTO??
> 
> thanks




My 67, VIN 242077K126315 is for the most part a factory original. As you can see by the attached photo, the battery is secured with a small triangular bracket bolted to the tray base.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Both are correct just not sure of the change over date, When was your car assembled?


----------

